# How about a MB party in Denver.



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey Hobie,

Wahoo's Fish Taco's in LoDo hosted some of the Airwalk snowboard movie premiers, and it was a fantastic environment for such an event. The place is small and thrives on the outdoor sport scene, has good food, and has a full bar with beer on tap. I've been trying to get down there anyway to set up a possible time to premier the LVM videos for Spencer. I will try to inquire about that in the next two weeks. 

Are you going to the winter OR show? I leave tonight, so call me if you are going to be out there. 

Kyle


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Call me*

Hobie,

Give me a call 303-433-3676. I can set up a location, I've got a few connections.


----------



## tpalka (Oct 31, 2003)

*or come to Salida...*

...for the March 11th "River Flicks" -- most likely we'll be showing "Aerated," and perhaps could get the beer flowing as well 

tom.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Hobie, I'd love to help if I can. Interestingly Toepper suggested helping organize an MB party a few weeks ago too, and Homespun videos and music sounds like a perfect way to kick off the season. Do you have a date in mind?


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

How about the first week in March?

h


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey Hobie,
I'd kick in here as well. Sounds like fun and early March works for me.
I'd buy the second keg. If every attending rep bou :lol: ght one, it could get ugly!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey, I'm willing to offer my house in Boulder anytime in March. We don't have the biggest TV, but we have a DVD player and VCR. We also have a huge yard so people can bring dogs if they like. This would save money on renting a place if people want. Just a suggestion.
Joe
(303) 594-9733


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

hobie said:


> How about the first week in March?
> 
> h



that's the only weekend i can't make it, $hit!


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*MB Party*

I called some pals in the bar biz. I can secure two different locations for free. Just let me know when you want to have the event. Let me know if you want posh or laid back. (I just took a set back and looked at the group that would be coming... laid back it is.)


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

O.K Then the next week. Were not doing this if the friggin' creater can't make it. How about somewhere between the 8th and 15th? Week days would be sweet too if it got started around 7pm. 2 hours after most anyone gets off work (for all you 9-5 folk)

hobie

Also, if she's free, go for Posh. Swilly is fine too but were are a pretty manky bunch all season. Can we show vids at the nicer spot? Get naked? Two bonuses for any party.


----------



## Mo (Jan 28, 2004)

*party for the Colorado Cup*

Hey my name is Moira Hundley "Mo" and I am starting a freestyle kayaking series this year called the Colorado Cup. We are pulling together almost all the festivals in Colorado that throw freestyle comps and declaring an overall champ. Scores come from placement in at least three events. I am looking for a way to raise some money, and I love to drink beer! How about making it a fundraiser for an awesome event that promotes colorado kayaking?! Let me know what you guys think, email [email protected] or holla 970-943-2148 to find out more! :lol:


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Im going to look like the bad guy here but "no". If you want to raise funds while there thats all good but this is no fundraiser. Just a pre-season bash. A good chance for you to come spread the word and info as well as pull in some $. That's your deal however. This is just a party. 

h


----------



## KenDriscoll (Oct 12, 2003)

Hobbie your such a bully. Long time no see, are you coming to OR? Have you been surfing lately? I am going to head to SoCal soon, cant wait.

Take it easy,

Ken
Riot


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Sweet, somewhere between the 8th and 15th works perfect, thanks for that! So then make that one more vote for Posh over here. Kayakers dressed up in shwank gear... trouble! Also count me in for another keg, or money toward the bar. Can't wait :twisted:


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Wed. March 10th???? Posh location in Dtown.

h


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Posh? Are you sure you're posting to the right internet group??


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

i think it needs to be laid out black tie style.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*I'll book it.*

I'll book the room. We'll have our own private room at Forest Room 5. It's about a block from the shop and the bar manager has already offered me the space. I was just looking for the chance to take him up on his offer. The room seats 60-70 people. If we need more space... we'll take over the rest of the bar.

As for the fundraiser thingy... not a chance. MB is bigger than rodeo. Let the people that compete in the events pay there own way. Enough said on that one.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Great idea Hobie...

What a great way to get stoked for the up coming season. If there is anything I can do, please advise. Seriously, as this comes around please post some things that people can do and I would love to help.

I am starting to Jones so hard, I have now watched my entire vid collection (15 or so) about 3 times each!!!

It will be great to get a chance to shoot the stuff and pound some brew with the crew!!!

LONG LIVE MB!!!


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

OK. Wed. March 10th at the location Don set up at 7pm. I spoke with Brent toepper just now and he said he will spin records. Think we can do that Don? If we keep it a bit low.

h


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

I hate to be naive, ignorant, or both..but, what does MB stand for? At any rate, a pre-season bash sounds great. I'm in if I can get away from calculating how long it takes to fly to Planet X at 0.8c, from the pilots view, if Planet X is 5 light-years away, from a terrestial view...and away from the wife. :roll:


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

hobie...what vids are you planning to show? should we put some stuff together? do you want the carnage dvd from this fall? can i do something to help? gimme a call, i'm back from vegas (and still livin)

matt


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*MB Party*

MB= Mountain Buzz. It would be a gathering of the folks that spend time on this website. A chance to match peoples sign-on with a face, and it would be a chance to kickstart the season by meeting some new people.

Hobie, Brent coming down sounds cool. I'd bet it wouldn't be an issue, but I'll check before giving the OK. I'll get it done.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

To bad I always get kicked out of posh places.


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks for clearing that up, Don. Really, I should have been able to deduce that, but I tend not the think while I fry my brain on the internet.

Jeffro, I understand your dilema...just come 'till you get, uhum, asked to leave, politely, of course. The place may be posh, but I doubt the crowd will mind your antics. Besides, you calling everything BS is probably more true than most of what we hear everyday anyway. By the way, Merie realized she never thanked you on the way home from the pool last week and sends her gratitude.


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

*Not A Colorado Cup Party???*

Ok eaze up there on the bandwagon turbo. Hobie may have said it but he started this party to begin with so he is entitled to do what he wants. As far as the frivelous "MB is bigger than rodeo" comment DON you might wish to recant that. Is Confluence Kayaks bigger than rodeo too? 
For your 411 The Colorado Cup series is trying to promote paddling in Colorado which hopes to bring more paddlers to Colorado. I think that equals more business in the long run for shops too? The origional Colorado Cup included slalom and downriver and hopefully will return to that if we can generate enough money through fundraising.
Don't be so quick to grease rodeo or the Colorado Cup.

-Brook


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Just for the record I am all for the Colorado Cup and the promoting of competitions. Im just saying this is not a fundraiser or a chance for reps to show their wares (I will have no boats, info, etc..) This is just a chance for us to meet and get stoked to paddle all the H2O this summer and have a good ole' time.

hobie


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

I have a friend that is an amazing acoustic guitar player, and he will play for free. He is good enough that he scored a free studio session this summer with a label. He has original creations and is great at remixes. It might be cool to have him play some in the begining and then let Brent mix the finale when we all get naked.

Don, let me know on the music thing. 

Can the Colorado Cup have creeking races? 

Can't wait to party and paddle. 

Kyle


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

YES,YES,YES!!!!Creek races for sure. Good call and one that needs to happen. If no one steps up then im sure the guys at "no one in paticular" could set some up. Like the 2002 Homestake Race.

h


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*MB Party*

Brook, I hear where your coming from. But, it's still a mute point. No one is dissing the Colorado Cup. Private individuals and small businesses are just tired of having to foot the bill for someone else all the time. 

The party will go on. Without the fundraiser.

Side note: we should all have name tags. They should match screen names with real names. Damm, Don it's very original. I should have picked Turbo.


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

I would love to come but I don't see myself making it all the way to Denver.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

2004 "non-event" series???


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

This sounds like fun but I will be in Memphis that day in a class. You guys have fun.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Easy as 123*

I met with the Bar manager at Forest Room 5 today. We are set. We have a private room, our own sound system, DVD projection TV, and free access to whatever we want for entertainment. Keep it real, we don't want to have an clean-up after the Jello Wrestling.

Brent, your cool to go on the DJ stage.

Kyle, if you want your buddy to play- it's cool as well. You can partner up with Brent.

Hobie & Joel, I'll have prices in a day or so on the beer.


March 10th, from 7:00- close.

Forest Room 5, is one block from Confluence Kayaks. It is on the opposite side of I-25 from the shop. Just go over the 15th St. brdige and it's on your left.

Directtions from I-25: 

South (Exit 23rd Ave) go past REI, turn left on 15th, over I-25, it's on the left.

North (Exit 20th St.) Turn right onto frontage road, follow I-25 toward Mile High, and Right on 15th, FR-5 on your left.


----------



## bt (Feb 4, 2004)

*MB party*

Hello to alll in computer land. 
should it be a fund raiser or not, hmm lets see. i thought we could have a MB party since our glamourous host frenchy has gone on all these years without one. If you know me and my past history ive never backed down from a fund raiser. but this one should be a classy get together for enthusiests to mingle. i would love to hear all offers and ideas to raise money for the Co cup. Rick Stohlquist, Arlo (ska brewing) and myself, would like to share our resources with whomever has the best idea.. we are just providers of a little good clean fun!!!
on a more important note is this a date that will work for people??? can people out there stay up late on a week night??? qustions that need answers.
later bt


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*1234*

Sorry Brent, but the date is already set and the room is already booked. Not much we can change now.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Damm, sounds fun. Too bad I've got a two month old and two year old at home. I only drink beer all alone, watching the Man Show, late at night with my daughter in my arms. I will raise one with Chloe that night for the crew. 

Hobie, I hear we are working a gig together out in Reno in May. I know a really nice girl named Sugar out there that I would love to introduce you to.


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: MB party*



bt said:


> on a more important note is this a date that will work for people??? can people out there stay up late on a week night??? qustions that need answers.
> later bt


I'll be working Sat-Wed that week, so this date will work PERFECTLY for me. That's the start of my weekend. No matter what date was selected, someone would have to work the next day. I'm happy to be able to attend.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Forest Room 5 is a cool place.


----------



## jmrider19 (Feb 5, 2004)

*MB party*

Open party for all that use MB? I am new to Denver and looking for people to boat with, so would be fun. Willing to contribute in any way possible. 

-Josh-


----------



## bt (Feb 4, 2004)

*MB party set*

Yo Yo, little cryakers, soon the snow will melt and frozen tears, will turn to warm smiles and cold water. soooo tell all the hibernating huckers to wake up and come on down to the forest room. show support for a pretty useful web site, MOUNTAIN BUZZ,
chow, bt


----------



## Tye (Feb 6, 2004)

*Partaay!*

Hey Hobie, Let me know if you need any help with the party. Maybe the Mountain Shop can help out, but hey just let me know.

Tye


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Say...*

Will chunderboy be coming?


----------



## spencer (Oct 24, 2003)

Woodstock '04 - D-town style! Is CSN going to play?


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

I'll help feed the jones!! I know I ain't nobody, but I'm sure I know a couple of ya's!!! keep the posts coming and we'll see yous all there!!!


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

*Ummm yea...*

Hey Turbo, that's "moot" point, not "mute" point.

-BA


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 13, 2003)

*Place To Crash*

I live about a mile from Forest Room 5 if any of you out of towners want to come down and need a place to crash. Reply or give me a shout 720-273-8636.


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

*21*

Anyone know if they will let people under 21 in? Or should I start building my fake I.D. now? Don't want to drive 3 hours to get kicked out! 

Thanks
Ben


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

You don't have a fake ID already?! I think you know what to do. :wink:


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Over 3,00 views. That has to be a record. Can't wait to throw down. Thursday(11th) morning is going to hurt pretty bad I think.

hobie


----------



## mongo (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm pretty new to paddling, but I have seen the force...I feel that it's a very strong force...Would love to party and meet some paddlers...Will definitely try to get off work early that night...Great job organizing a pre-season bash...


----------



## bt (Feb 4, 2004)

*mountain buzz party*

Hello All,
as we wre getting closer to the 10th of march i wanted to get some more info out about the party. first of all i'm blown away with the amount of hits this subjuect has gotton. i personally have been working on a set with some cheeky house and progressive producers, from the UK (liverpool,London,Manchester) i'm lucky enough to have in my possesion some of the newest unheard underground music on the planet. some history on me. Rick S and i have been spining house and breaks for over 5 years in that time, we have fortunate to open for some of the biggest labels and names in the industry. Now being recognized by the actual record producers we have been able to acquire some real classics. Wehave some super rare sounds only heard by Paul Oakenfold, Jon Digweed, Sasha, Kimball Colins, Nigel richards. All of these Djs have graced the denver area before only to sell out shows and charge a sufficiant cover. 
Rick and I are pumped to join forces with Frenchy (MB webmaster) to bring a night of energy and dance to the forest room.
the earlt sets will be what i call Martini house, this is loungy chilled beats, nice and warm to get the night flowing, then after that, we can heat up the floor to get things pretty crazy. i want everyone to enjoy and bring a friend and plan on staying late, cause it just gets better as the night rolls on!!!
ps i heard of an after party in a hotel near the forest room!!!!!
DON'TY MISS THE FIRST MOUNTAIN BUZZ PARTY....THIS IS FOR EVERY SNOWRIDER, WATER PERSON , ROCK JOCKEY, MTN BIKER, OR ANY ONE WHO LIKES A GOOD BLOWOUT!!!!!
Brent Toepper aka GOOD CLEAN FUN


----------



## bt (Feb 4, 2004)

*mountain buzz party*

Hello All,
as we wre getting closer to the 10th of march i wanted to get some more info out about the party. first of all i'm blown away with the amount of hits this subjuect has gotton. i personally have been working on a set with some cheeky house and progressive producers, from the UK (liverpool,London,Manchester) i'm lucky enough to have in my possesion some of the newest unheard underground music on the planet. some history on me. Rick S and i have been spinning house and breaks for over 5 years in that time, we have fortunate to open for some of the biggest labels and names in the industry. Now being recognized by the actual record producers we have been able to acquire some real classics. We have some super rare sounds only heard by Paul Oakenfold, Jon Digweed, Sasha, Kimball Colins, Nigel richards. All of these Djs have graced the denver area before only to sell out shows and charge a sufficiant cover. 
Rick and I are pumped to join forces with Frenchy (MB webmaster) to bring a night of energy and dance to the forest room.
the early sets will be what i call Martini house, these are loungy chilled out beats, nice and warm to get the night flowing, then after that, we can heat up the floor to get things pretty crazy. i want everyone to enjoy and bring a friend and plan on staying late, cause it just gets better as the night rolls on!!!
ps i heard of an after party in a hotel near the forest room!!!!!
DON'TY MISS THE FIRST MOUNTAIN BUZZ PARTY....THIS IS FOR EVERY SNOWRIDER, WATER PERSON , ROCK JOCKEY, MTN BIKER, OR ANY ONE WHO LIKES A GOOD BLOWOUT!!!!!
Brent Toepper aka GOOD CLEAN FUN


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

i've heard brent (aka good clean fun) and rick throw down several times and i gotta say that for those of you that have not enjoyed the experience -- you are in for one heck of a show!!!

yeah, i heard the same after hours party tumor...guess we'll all have to show up to find out!

love,
matt


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Only 8+ days. Really looking forward to some R&R next week. Or should I say D&P? What is the closest hotel? Im thinking the Comfort Inn downtown would be good. Take a cab over.

hobie


----------



## mattyb (Oct 31, 2003)

*might be able to make it*

I may be in town for the skate show. Been a long time since I've hung with boaters in Denver other than Don. Good work guys. This post is mostly to see my new avatar. Have a good week!


----------



## bt (Feb 4, 2004)

*MB Party*

Over 3,000 hits, is anyone actually comin out wed night????
could this be?????
lets take a head count, must be around 20 plus from Vail what about your area???? is mom letting you out of the house, does your wife think your are goin to the water buffalo club????? what ever the excuse, there is no excuse not to go, just ask Hobie!!!.
bt


----------



## Chunderboy (Oct 14, 2003)

Chunder-posse will be there!!!!


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

Anyone going from Durango? I'll ride with you.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Aurora's going to represent, broken wrist and all! Is anyone going to wear formal wear? birthday suit? 80's?


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Formal dawg, but who cares. It's all about the fun night.
Also, I am trying to finish up the latest custom kayak truck rack for Wed. night. If you need a new rack be sure to find me and I will let you take a gander. I can probobly do three more before paddle with the pros starts and im on the road again. 

h


----------



## not rasta (Mar 10, 2004)

I saw Rasta last night (it was his birthday so if you see him remind him that he is old) and he wanted me to tell you all that he is not coming to the MB party. This is the message he wanted me to tell you, I quote, "You are all a bunch of f*$#ing pussys and you're nerdy too!" (Or something like that, I was drunk when we had the conversation.) Anyway, he thinks that you all take this shit too seriously and that you should loosen up and talk more trash!

Rasta's Message Service


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

pussies? Really?

h


----------



## Todd (Oct 15, 2003)

Have a great party tonight! Sorry I won't be there but I'll have a nice cold one in the mountainbuzz spirit!!!!  
Todd


----------



## speedyspam (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey, all! I typically keep up with MB through my hubby, so this is my first post (woo-hoo!). Question: a couple of my girlfriends are starting out this year (one of them had her first pool session last night and was totally stoked! Thx CK!). Is it cool if they show up? BTW, is there a cover charge, etc.? 

:twisted: I'm getting back in my boat this year!! I'm getting back in my boat this year!! :twisted:


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Yes, yes, yes*

Yes, you can bring anyone just thinking of becoming a paddler. It should be an awesome night at the Forest Room. Come one come all. 

Remember to bring your paddling stuff, rumor has it that everyone is going down to the river after the party. Brent's going to be taking the party out doors and under the stars for a 2:00am Confluence session/ concert. :lol:


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

rasta called us all a bunch of pussies??? really??? we take having fun too seriously?? that's funny.

tell chewy to have fun sitting on his ass at home. is this the rasta from clear creek rafting? the one that takes his rafting way too seriously?

right on.

to the rest of you: let's take getting serious to a new level tonight!!! bring everyone you know for the first great bash of the summer! see ya'll tonight.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

> March 10th, from 7:00- close.
> 
> Forest Room 5, is one block from Confluence Kayaks. It is on the opposite side of I-25 from the shop. Just go over the 15th St. brdige and it's on your left.
> 
> ...


For those of us that were looking for directions. See all of you tonight!


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

GOOD MORNING ALL YOU HUNG-OVER PARTIERS!!!! DON'T YOU LOVE IT WHEN SOMEONE YELLS AT YOU WHEN YOU'RE HUNG-0VER!! DO YOU WANT ANOTHER DRINK? ARE YOU HUGGING THE PORCELAIN THIS MORNING? WAKE UP! GO TO WORK! WANT ANOTHER DRINK YET? LET'S P A R T E E E E!!!!!


tomcat :twisted:


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

amen to mb parties. i'm in class now, i reak like booze, and i still havn't slept or made it home from last night. i feel like shit...


----------



## smoovvedaddy (Oct 14, 2003)

I was glad to see that paddlers in Colorado get just as drunk as paddlers in Montana. Can't wait to see you all in the rivers. 
Brittan


----------

